# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  کنترل لوازم خانگی با کامپیوتر(خاموش و روشن کردن، کنترل دما و

## nasr

سلام
من می خوام با فشار یه Button یه لامپ را خاموش و روشن کنم 

البته این دقیقا اون کاری نیست که من می خوام انجام بدم ولی با این کار مشکل من حل میشه 

این لامپ خارج از کامپیوتر است و برق 2 تا 3 ولت نیاز داره است

اول اینکه چه سخت افزاری نیاز دارم تا لامپ به کامپیوتر وصل بشه 

دوم اینکه چطوری برنامه اش را بنویسم 

ممنون

----------


## ehsane

کتاب Pc Interface نکات خیلی خوبی را در این زمینه در اختیار شما قرار می دهد. البته روشن و خاموش کردن یک LED بدون سخت افزار خاصی هم قابل انجام است و میتوان از طریق LPT1 یا درگاه های دیگر اینکار را انجام داد حتی میتوان آن را بصورت چشمک زن کرد و سرعت آنرا نیز توسط برنامه تنظیم کرد. الیته این ساده ترین کار ارتباطی است ولی برای انجام کارهای بیشتر و پیچیده تر باید مدارهای خاصی را با توجه به نیاز خود طراحی کرد که لازمه آن آشنایی کامل با علم الکترونیک و البته آشنایی کامل با سخت افزار کامپیوتر است. بهر حال کتاب فوق شروع خوبی است.  ::نوشتن::

----------


## BOB

سلام.
چه عجب یکی هم به حرفه ما علاقمند شد .
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...?p=92670#92670

اگر با الکترونیک آشنایی داری میتونم در زمینه طراحی مدار کمکت کنم.
موفق باشی.

----------


## nasr

> اگر با الکترونیک آشنایی داری میتونم در زمینه طراحی مدار کمکت کنم.


سلام 
آقا رشته اصلی من برق است و خیلی علاقه به این کار ها دارم
 ممنون میشم در این مورد راهنمایی کنید :flower:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
با Lpt و Comها میتونی ارتباط به بیرون برقرار کنی
بقیه کار رو هم با بوردی که میسازی حل میشه
اگه اطلاعات الکترونیکی داشته باشی که خوب هیچی اگه نه کافیه رله بذاری و به سیم برق وسیله مورد نظرت رو از رله بگذرونی
بای

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوستان می گن نرم افزاری به نام  *PLC*  وجود داره که میشه با اون این کار رو انجام داد البته بیشتر برای مصارف صنعتیه و کارخانجات ماشین سازیه  . اگه کسی در این زمینه چیزی میدونه ما رو هم خبر کنه . متشکر

----------


## nasr

پس جناب BOB چی شد

قرار شد کمک کنی :sunglass:

----------


## MM_Mofidi

اگر خواستی خیلی حرفه ای این کار را انجام بدی و نیاز به سیم کشی مجدد برای ایجاد کلید های جدید کامپیوتری برای هر وسیله برقی نداشته باشی حتما مستندات مربوط به استاندارد X10 را مطالعه کن و از ادوات مربوطه استفاده کن.

----------


## BOB

> پس جناب BOB چی شد
> 
> قرار شد کمک کنی :sunglass:


سلام
از خروجی پرتهای کامپیوتر میتونین به عنوان سیگنال درایور استفاده کنید. ولی هیچ وقت آن را مستقیما به دستگاه مصرف کننده یا رله یا غیره وصل نکنید.

----------


## BOB

سلام
اول اینکه از دوستان معذرت میخوام. چون جوابهای من ربطی به برنامه نویسی و دلفی نداشت . خلاصه شرمنده ...
این هم یک نمونه برنامه برای کنترل پرتها

----------


## nasr

ضمن تشکر 
لطفا بفرمایید
1-  با این برنامه ضمیمه چگونه می شه کار کرد و اصلا کارش چیه
2- آیا بین Pin شماره 2 و Pin 18-25 یه LED قرار بگیره اون روشن میشه 
اگه جواب مثبت است  : 
 چگونه اون را از طریق برنامه کنترل کنیم یعنی با فشار یک Button این لامپ روشن بشه 

ممنون

----------


## BOB

> ضمن تشکر 
> لطفا بفرمایید
> 1-  با این برنامه ضمیمه چگونه می شه کار کرد و اصلا کارش چیه
> 2- آیا بین Pin شماره 2 و Pin 18-25 یه LED قرار بگیره اون روشن میشه 
> اگه جواب مثبت است  : 
>  چگونه اون را از طریق برنامه کنترل کنیم یعنی با فشار یک Button این لامپ روشن بشه


سلام
1. به عبارتی .. پینها رو مونیتور میکنه و میتونین اونهارو  کنترل هم بکنید.
2.بله
3.برنامه دارای help کاملی میباشد که بد نیست مطالعه بفرمایید.

من این برنامه رو فقط به عنوان نمونه قرار دادم و همچنان پیشنهادم اینه که شما خودت برنامه مورد نیازت رو بنویسی .
متشکرم

----------


## saeed_d

:thnx:

----------


## nasr

> . به عبارتی .. پینها رو مونیتور میکنه و میتونین اونهارو کنترل هم بکنید.


ضمن تشکر لطفا توضیح بدید چگونه کنترل کنم 
ممنون

----------


## BOB

سلام
آقا شرمنده ... الان که نگاه کردم دیدم اشتباها یه فایل دیگه رو آپلود کردم.
از همه دوستان پوزش میخوام.  
این هم از برنامه مورد نظر .....

----------


## Panje Tala

با سلام
چند پیشنهاد در این رابطه به نظرم میرسد که در اینجا ذکر می کنم
- بجای استفاده از رله مناسبتر است که از Triac استفاده شود که جریان آن بستگی به مصرف کننده دارد.استفاده از Triac ساده تر است و هم اینکه مصرف کمتری دارد، صدا ندارد ، در هنگام سوئیچ مانند رله بین کنتاکتهای آن قوس و جرقه ای ایجاد نمی گردد.
- استفاده از اپتو کوپلر جهت ایزوله کردن اینترفیس سنترونیکس با مدار قدرت ضروری است.
- با مدار ارائه شده حداکثر 12 دستگاه را می توان کنترل کرد. که بهتر است از روش بهتری استفاده شود تا محدودیت کم شود.
- بهتر است از سیستم Wireless برای ارتباط استفاده شود. که نیاز به تغییر سیم کشی و نیز اضافه کردن سیم کشی برای کنترل دستگاه جدید نیست.
- در بازار کیتهای یک کاناله Remote و مدار اصلی به قیمت مناسب وجود دارد(مشابه سیستم دزدگیر اتومبیل که البته چند کاناله است.) در این سیستم یک آی سی وجود دارد که یک عدد 8 بیتی را در ورودی آن قرار میدهی. این عدد توسط سیستم Wire less به گیرنده فرستاده می شود. اگر عدد فرستنده و گیرنده یکی باشد آن مدار فعال می شود. البته در کیت مزبور عدد بصورت صفرو یک به پایه های آی سی و بصورت سخت افزاری اعمال شده که در این قسمت باید تغییراتی بوجود آید و عدد از طریق کامپیوتر وارد شود.پس یک مدار فرستنده که عدد کد ورودی آن از طریق کامپیوتر داده میشود وجود دارد. حال برای هر دستگاه یک گیرنده قرار می دهیم . و هر گیرنده بصورت سخت افزاری کدی را برای آن Set  میکنیم .حال اگر به ورودی فرستنده یک کد وارد شود این کد مربوط به هر گیرنده ای که تنظیم شده باشد آن دستگاه فعال می شود.
فرکانس برای تمامی گیرنده ها ثابت است. و برای هر مصرف کننده یک کد باید تعریف شود. و گیرنده آن با آن کد Set شود.با این روش اضافه کردن دستگاه جدید به سیستم کنترل بسیار ساده است و نیاز به تغییر سیم کشی نیست. و دیگر اینکه قادر به جابجایی دستگاه مصرف کننده نیز هستید.

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست عزیز BOB:
میشه در مورد این مدار ها در صورت امکان توضیح کاملی بدهید . متشکرم

----------


## nasr

> با مدار ارائه شده حداکثر 12 دستگاه را می توان کنترل کرد.


کدوم مدار؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست عزیز BOB:
این برنامه نیاز یه   VBRUN300.dll داره لطفا راهنمایی کنید....

----------


## BOB

سلام.
والا تمام اطلاعات لازم توی عکس مدار بود... نمیدونم دیگه شما منظورتون چه توضیحی است.

* توجه * : اگر با الکترونیک آشنایی ندارید .. اکیدا توصیه میکنم از خیر ساختن این مدار بگزرین. چون ممکنه با کوچکترین اشتباهی دخل کامپیوترتون رو بیارین.

فایل VBRUN300.dll از runtime های قدیم vb هست و شما که برنامه نویس هستین که دیگه باید این جور فایلا رو داشته باشین.  اگه نداشتین با یه جستجو تو google پیدا میکنین.

متشکرم

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست عزیزBOB
مشکل اینجاست که من با  VB  آشنایی ندارم. ولی از راهنمایی شما متشکرم

----------


## hamed darvishi

سلام 

از اینکه بالاخره گروهی پیدا شد که ما رو کمک کنه تا بتونیم با کامپیوتر کنترل های دستگاهها رو داشته با شیم ممنون کتاب pc interface برنامه نویسی هم داره؟؟ :reading:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

کسی خواست من راهنماییش می کنم . برام PM بزنید .

----------


## msn_asadollahi

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیزم
فکر می کنم اون چیزی رو که تو میخوای من دارم
یه نرم افزار دارم که میتونی بوسیله کامپیوتر در هر زمانی که خواستی تا هشت وسیله رو کنترل کنی 
همه روزهای هفته رو هم ساپورت می کنه - حتی میتونی در حالت چشمک زن بذاریش تا یک رژه لامپ رو به شکل های مختلف برات روشن خاموش کنه(با سرعت حداکثر 10 با در ثانیه)
میتونی از برنامه هایی که میدی یه بکاپ بگیری تا بعدا اگه دوباره نصبش کردی همون برنامه رو روش پیاده کنی .
خلاصه قابلیتهای خوبی داره .
چند نمونه بردش رو هم ساختم - قطعات خیلی کمی میخواد ولی براحتی میتونی هر دستگاهی رو در هر زمانی روشن و خاموش کنی .
ماژول های ویژوال بیسیک کنترل رله ها رو هم دارم اگه خواستی بهم ایمیل بزن
ایمیل من :
msn_asadollahi@yahoo.com
and
man.asadollahi@gmail.com

----------


## yashar666

منم این کار رو به طور حرفه ای انجام دادم با دلفی خواستی ایمیل بده 


yashar9121@gmail.com

البته الکترونیک باید بلد باشی تا بگم

----------


## Site Admin

با سلام آقای yashar666  بگو ما الکترونیک کار کردیم البته در حد درس معماری و آز معماری کامپیوتر میتونیم یکی دو تا مدار سر هم کنیم

----------


## yashar666

خوب بفرمایید چه بخشی رو می خوایید بگم ...شما از یه میکرو AVR  و یه کامپوننت Comport  نیاز دارید و چند تا قطعه دیگر برای میکرو.. اطلاعات رو از طریق سنسور ها به میکرو و بعد  از پردازش با پورت Uart میکرو به سریال کامپیوتر ارسال کنید .

----------


## fannipuyan

بله چنین نرم افزاری هست.
هر کسی بخواد میتونه از *آموزش plc* استفاده کنه و این نرم افزار رو یاد بگیره

----------

